# Can a HSG test reset your cycle?



## Bloorza (Feb 1, 2015)

Is anyone aware of a HSG test almost resetting an out of synch cycle? Basically I had my test around a 3 weeks ago, on day 8 of my cycle. It was pretty horrible, 55 minutes later I was battered and bruised but luckily there didn't seem to be any blockages. Unfortunately I seem to have got a water infection following the test so was put on some penicillin. 

Now my usual cycle is around 38-43 days, but this time it was dead on 28 days and extremely heavy. It hasn't been that in almost 2 years, but seemed weird that it went back to normal following the test. I had my bloods done at 21 days so really hoping it shows I'm ovulating, which I wasn't before.

Has anyone else had the same happen? I'm heading back to see the gyne next Monday, so will ask then.


----------



## nikknakk (Jun 25, 2014)

I had my HSG yesterday, like you 50 minutes to being battered and bruised (no worse than a smear test my foot  ) I haven't heard of the HSG resetting your cycle however i have heard it can clear some blockages. I would be really intrested to hear what you have found out on Monday. Sorry not much of an answer to your question.


----------



## Bloorza (Feb 1, 2015)

They didn't say it had cleared any blockages but maybe they could see I was pretty upset and seemed to want to hurry me out for the next person. I'm really hoping that the trauma was worth it and it maybe has!

I have to say in my experience my period was like something I used to get when I was 15, heavy, painful and I was in tears for days. Not like my usual light bleed, it seemed very different so I'm seeing it as a good sign!


----------



## OnlyUs (Jan 26, 2015)

I am not sure that it can reset your cycle after all the reading I have done.

I had mine this afternoon and My God did it hurt. I had to go by myself as OH has his test on Friday and couldn't do both dates. As we have not told anyone what we are doing I went by myself and that was a big mistake. I got into the car and just cried and cried.

6 hours later I am cramping badly and taking lots of ibuprofen, so any ideas gratefully received.

The healthcare professionals said cramping was usual but my cycle would continue as normal. And that getting pregnant after an HSG was not just a fallacy but quite usual.

OnlyUs x


----------

